# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Problemas con aguaymanto, Uvilla, capulí

## Clemente Daniel Tirado Lápiz

DSC00396.jpgDSC00595.jpgDSC_3729.jpgDSC00598.jpgDSC00833.jpg Les saludo muy coordialmente, en esta oportunidad quisiera compartirles un problema que hemos tenido en el cultivo De aguaymanto. Se Realizo una tesis en la ciudad De Trujillo para ver La adaptación del aguaymanto en esta zona costera. El cultivo fue manejado orgánicamente el manejo fue similar a lo que se hace en cajamarca, la planta ha alcanzado un periodo de vida de 8 meses en los cuales se ha llevado varias cosechas semanales obteniendo un aproximado de 1.5 kg/planta se ha reagado con agua de pozo, el problema de esta agua es que era demasiado pesada, el análisis voto casi 2 C.E posteriormente se cambio a agua de avenida, a los 8 meses las plantas emepzaron a morirse, tras hacer varios muestreos en la parte aérea y radicular para descartar algún patógeno o plaga, se planteo como posibilidad que la raíz principal se atrofio debido al transplante tardío que se efectuó. Se ha sembrado nuevos almacigo y ha presentado el mismo problema, el aguaymanto es una planta de raíz axomorfa, el eje principal se atrofia y desarrollan más los laterales, tal vez sea una peculiaridad de la familia, si alguien podría ayudarme con alguna opión , muchas graciasTemas similares: problemas con obstrucciones del riego por goteo problemas con produccion de palta hass Solución a problemas más comunes en Tilapicultura, envío sin costo. Problemas con la hierba en el cultivo de esparrago verde VENDO CAPULI o AGUAYMANTO

----------


## eduardo112

todas ??? , no parece  un problema solo de  raiz

----------


## Clemente Daniel Tirado

Si aparentemente, pudo ser el agua , muy pesada usamos agua de pozo estaba a 2 C.E y la de avenida a 0.7 por lo mismo estamos haciendo una nueva evaluación con otro tipo de agua, otra cosa probable es que hayan estado infestadas con algún virus, aunque las hojas no presentan los síntomas.

----------

